# Espresso Buono Garden Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to Espresso Buono Garden Cafe! We're an indie coffee shop set among ponds and gardens ... a truly secret haven in the heart of Lynnwood, WA. I'm Penny, the owner. I've teamed with a couple bookstore gurus to re- open a bookstore with the addition of a second Espresso Buono on Greenwood Ave in Seattle, WA. The second shop should be open November 2009. We'll keep you posted. I'll add more info about my coffee life and coffee shops in time. Thanks for checking us out...we love our customers&#8230;

More...


----------

